# Norwegian: Difficulty getting over jetlag



## Grefsen

I'd like to write the following to some of my friends in Norway:

I'm still having some difficulty getting over jetlag, but it is typical for me that jetlag is worse when I fly west over so many timezones.

Here is my attempt:

Jeg har fortsatt noen problemer med å komme over "jetlag" men det er typisk for meg at "jetlag" er verre når jeg flyr vestover over så mange tidssoner.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

We don’t have a word for jetlag other than døgnvill and I think jetlag is more used here as well.

Jeg har fortsatt noen problemer med å komme over jetlaget, men det er vanlig for meg at jetlaget henger lengre igjen etter å ha fløyet vest over så mange tidssoner.

Jeg har fortsatt noen problemer med å komme over døgnvillheten, men det er vanlig for meg at døgnvillheten henger lengre igjen etter å ha fløyet vest over så mange tidssoner.


----------



## basslop

vestover, not vest over


----------



## vestfoldlilja

basslop said:


> vestover, not vest over




No, I disagree. 

It either needs to be _å ha fløyet vestover over så mange tidssoner_ which I think makes a strange sentence, or _å ha fløyet vest, over så mange tidsoner._ I see I should have remembered a comma. 

We can rewrite it though; Jeg har fortsatt noen problemer med å komme over jetlaget, men det er vanlig for meg at jetlaget henger lengre igjen etter å ha fløyet vestover og krysset så mange tidssoner.


----------



## oskhen

vestfoldlilja said:


> No, I disagree.
> 
> It either needs to be _å ha fløyet vestover over så mange tidssoner_ which I think makes a strange sentence, or _å ha fløyet vest, over så mange tidsoner._ I see I should have remembered a comma.
> 
> We can rewrite it though; Jeg har fortsatt noen problemer med å komme over jetlaget, men det er vanlig for meg at jetlaget henger lengre igjen etter å ha fløyet vestover og krysset så mange tidssoner.



I know it's not a Norwegian word, so the whole gender thing may be a bit random, but I've got a feeling that it should be "jetlagen" -?


----------



## vestfoldlilja

oskhen said:


> I know it's not a Norwegian word, so the whole gender thing may be a bit random, but I've got a feeling that it should be "jetlagen" -?



Perhaps, I'm not sure. 

I did a google search on,_ komme over jetlaget_ and _kommer over jetlagen_; and found that _jetlaget_ gave me Norwegian and Danish hits, while _jetlagen_ gave me Norwegian and Swedish hits.

I think this is a word people don’t quite know how to classify, so they go for what seems right to them. Personally I think jetlaget sounds better, though I don’t know if it is the correct one.


----------



## daystar

Jetlaget sounds better to me too.

My mom is Norwegian and so we have to use the word jetlag a lot what we usually use is 

"snu om klokken" 

I'm not sure if that is something one of those special words that only a bilingual family uses or that we just made up or self or if it something that other Norwegians would understand but no one looks at us strangely when we say it

Dokker som er ekte norske faar vel si om dokker har hoert om det ordtaket eller ikke.

So then your sentence would be "Jeg har forsatt litt problemer med aa snu klokken"


----------



## oskhen

daystar said:


> So then your sentence would be "Jeg har forsatt litt problemer med aa snu klokken"



I would understand it, but I suppose that idiom would have a wider and more vague meaning than "jetlag". It's obviously related to "å snu døgnet", which at least my family uses a lot, but that's got more to do with getting to and out of bed very late, so that the rhytm (døgnrytme) gets messed up


----------



## Grefsen

daystar said:


> Jetlaget sounds better to me too.
> 
> My mom is Norwegian and so we have to use the word jetlag a lot what we usually use is
> 
> "snu om klokken"


Tusen takk for det *daystar*!  I guess one possible  translation for *"snu om klokken"* could be  "turn back the clock."


----------



## basslop

We do have the expression "Å snu døgnet". For example when you have had holiday and gradually adapted to going late to bed and getting up late in the morning. When going back to  8-16-rhythm the first at work you have to "snu døgnet".


----------

